# toilet quiz, oldy but goody



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Afew of these around here.

do you know?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Am Stand


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Am Stand what?:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Am Stand what?:whistling2:


Toilet :whistling2:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I actually had an Am Stand plunger and seat on my truck and fixed it although the vent away feature had crapped out years ago. Too bad.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ron said:


> Toilet :whistling2:


1:30 your time, prolly pain killer #3?:laughing: man your good.:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I had a Am Stand Vent-Away one piece in black............helper broke it in the warehouse..........


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> I had a Am Stand Vent-Away one piece in black............helper broke it in the warehouse..........


I have an A/S vent-away Luxore Non/Overflow in my own house.
Vent away no nonger works, original ball cock still in. Dated around 1966

Toilet seat has 10" center on the bolts.

Replaced the seat $110.00 3 years ago.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like you bent the crap out of your ballcock lol.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I have an A/S vent-away Luxore Non/Overflow in my own house.
> Vent away no nonger works, original ball cock still in. Dated around 1966
> 
> Toilet seat has 10" center on the bolts.
> ...


We sold a pink seat a couple of months ago out of inventory. The colored seat are getting harder to find


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ya know TM, I didn't take you for a "shag rug toilet seat cover" kinda guy.:no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I see a few of these...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have never seen a carrier mounted toilet inside of a house before.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I have never seen a carrier mounted toilet inside of a house before.



Seen alot here in Oregon


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Was a 70's thing around here


----------

